# anole tank pics



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

new pics switched substrate to bed a beast


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#2


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

#3


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

last one


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

looks great


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

looking good


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice looking lil tank you got there


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

there looking alot better 
congrats on the nice setup


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Death in # said:


> there looking alot better
> congrats on the nice setup


 thanks death.


----------

